# Hangover cures?



## Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

Everyone has them.  I remember when I was a young adult, we thought taking two tylenol before bed was the cure.  

I found this article interesting and thought, with the holiday season, I would share it.

Remember people, not being drunk in the first place is the best prevention of all. 



> Most home remedies for a hangover have no effect, although a few carry a little promise of relief, say researchers who reviewed medical studies on herbal and conventional "treatments."



Full Story


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 27, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Remember people, not being drunk in the first place is the best prevention of all.


 
Didn't even read the article...that's all one need's to know.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Didn't even read the article...that's all one need's to know.



Agreed, and so does the article.



> The best way to avoid hangover symptoms is to drink in moderation or not at all, the study's authors concluded.


----------



## searcher (Dec 28, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Remember people, not being drunk in the first place is the best prevention of all.


 
I am with you guys on this one!!!!


----------



## rutherford (Dec 28, 2005)

The pathology for hangovers isn't well understood?  

Huh.  Here I thought it was pretty accepted that dehydration was just about everything there was to know about the issue.

I'm a big fan of water, never passing out while drunk, and hair of the dog in extreme situations.


----------



## Floating Egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, me too. Water rules.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

My husband swears that to avoid a hangover, even from just a few drinks, drink your hard alcohol with water.  That way you are not pouring all that extra sugar into your system.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

I've heard this one before--drink plenty of water before you go out drinking alcohol. A hangover is, in large measure, dehydration.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 28, 2005)

Don't let youself dehydrate. I'll add in a glass or two of water when I know it's time. 2 Tylenols at bedtime if needed.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2005)

Water absolutely rules, but if you find yourself hurting the next morning, eat something spicy - that really helps.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

Because it makes you thirsty, so you drink water?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Because it makes you thirsty, so you drink water?


LOL!  I think it has something to so with the vasiodilating effect of hot and spicy things such as peppers.  Whenever I'm hurting in the morning (which isn't often) after drinking (which isn't often), I put hot sauce in my eggs or have a spicy burrito or something.  Opens things up, flushes out your blood. Get some water and electrolytes in ya and you're good to go.


----------



## boricuatkd (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I am all for the best way to avoid a hang over is to not drink or to at least drink moderately. However, my dear old dad always drank a cap full of vegetable oil before he went any where that he knew would be drinking more than usual. He claims it would help prevent having any hangovers.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 28, 2005)

This thread as become increasingly redundant.  But evidently water is the way to go.  Or don't.


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 29, 2005)

Personally I enjoy having a few drinks, and occasioanlly a hang over can be a down side, but for me personally at least, I have found that the good old fashioned fried breakfast works wonders, flushed down with a pint or so of nice cold milk.


----------

